# CARTROPHEN injections do they work?? (also in Vet)



## dressagecrazy (10 February 2010)

Im just about to start a course of Cartrophen injections for my old boy (25yo). Vet coming tomorrow
It's kind of a last thing to try atm as he suffered some serious muscular damage begining of December (which left him walking 1/4's in, we very nearly had to PTS), he's also suffering Arthritis. 

He picked up very well from the accident amazingly &amp; was doing brilliantly, was walking very straight until last week when he had a mad 5 mins. 
He's now back to 1/4's in &amp; not really improved over the last few days at all . 
However he can walk,trot,canter &amp; get down to roll &amp; back up again without problems. But he isnt straight so it's not good.

He's also looks fab shinny healthy coat, excellent weight, eating &amp; drinking well &amp; very very bright which is why where not doing PTS immediately. 

Ive had him 21 years so im trying to my best by him, obviously i will do right by him when the time comes no matter how devistated i am.

Just wondering if anyone has has any succes with these injections.

Have also posted this in Vet.


----------



## corriehorse (10 February 2010)

My mare had cartrophen injections nearly three years ago for her arthritis. She was very lame with her arthritis although I wouldn't say in pain. She had had her hock medicated and it did nothing for her, if anything actually made her worse. A couple of months of box rest, turning away, walking in hand and a trip to Langford vets and we started getting some answers. We were recommended to use the cartrophen injections and were very wary due to result of hock injection. Best thing we ever did for her! Over the four weeks of injections there was a huge improvement and only a week after the last jab I was able to start working her. (I changed farrier after the last injection and old farrier told me the last time he shod her he thought I should of had her PTS that's how lame/stiff she had been.) She has since worked better and harder than she ever has in her life, now 18, and last year we even went and did some unaffiliated prelim dressage last year. First test stiffness was commented on but before she got out again she had another course of cartrophen, 20 months after first, and when we went back out again there was no mention of it and we even won a test! She is currently on her fourth month of box rest as a result of a check ligament injury and has only just started to sieze up! 
So, in a very long winded reply, yes cartrophen worked and was worth it for my horse. Obviously, as with most things, this is not always the case though.


----------



## mattilda (10 February 2010)

Haven't tried it on a horse but used it for my dog and didb't see any difference at all with her.
My old lad has arthritis in his hocks to the point he really struggled to pick his hind feet up. He is on Maxaflex (green lipped mussels) and the difference is amazing.
Hope things work out for your boy.


----------



## dressagecrazy (10 February 2010)

Thanks guys so pleased it's helped your mare Corriehorse.

 Murphy (the Bay in my Sig) is on nearly everything money can buy tbh, i found that Supplease Gold &amp; Boswellia are the best thing for him however they can only help so much. He's also on Danilon a day now since the accident.

Im fully prepared for the Injections not to work but i know i would regret it if i didnt try it.
 My Vet actually told me not to rush into PTS atm, he's very well respected so i value his opinion.


----------



## 251libby (10 February 2010)

My mare had a 4 week course of them just before christmas for arthritis and they seem to have made a difference although she was lame before she had them just not quite right, she was also put on a new suppliment and also had a hyonate injection into the joint at the same time so can't be sure if the cartrophen made a difference or not.
I'm having another course in 6 months time to see definatly worth a try and there not too expensive either.


----------



## cronkmooar (10 February 2010)

Haven't tried Cartrophen but have used Hyonate every six months for the last 3 years - brilliant for mine, but vet did warn it didn't work for every horse


----------



## sonjafoers (10 February 2010)

I haven't had them on a horse but my dog had a course of them after severely damaging his tendon/muscle in the shoulder area. My vet warned they don;t work for everyone and sadly they didn;t work at all, there was absolutely no change after a course of 4. Hopefully they will work for your horse though - it's definately worth a try. Good luck


----------



## dressagecrazy (10 February 2010)

Thanks everyone, well vets here in the morning so i guess time will tell. 

My fingers are crossed but im not going to start hoping just yet as i do know there are potential side effects to the injections.

Murphys very happy in himself he did look straighter tonight than he has done all week &amp; again tried to trot off with me when i brought him in, if nothing eles he's got a lot of spirit 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (11 February 2010)

It helped Jacob's coffin joint arthritis far more than Adequan, steroids or IRAP. We are considering using it annually to help keep him sound(enough)


----------

